# Clomifene and supplements



## Yolalu (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi
I am due to start on clomifene next week and my doctor has said that it is ok to take iron supplements, folic acid and Vit B Complex during treatment.  I also want to take another supplement which is magnesium, calcium and zinc combined.  Is this ok?

Many thanks
Yolalu


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Yolalu,

There should be no problems with taking mineral supplements along with clomifene. Hope treatment is successful for you and side effects aren't too bad  

Maz x


----------



## Yolalu (Sep 10, 2008)

HI Maz
Thanks so much for your response - btw this site rocks

Take care xx


----------

